# Trolling the gulf



## ezb0012 (Apr 24, 2013)

Trolling with dead white trout? Croakers? Has anyone had luck with them around the gulf coast? I'm going tomorrow in Fowl River to catch a bunch of them for Saturday's offshore trip (well trolling off the beach and maybe 5-10 miles out) 

My uncle who fishes a lot swears by trolling with white trout and croakers. I have always used ballyhoos and cigar minnows. Any thoughts? Probably going to have a skirt over them, numerous colors until something hits.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

White trout was always the 'go to' bait for giant King Macks in Louisiana. If you troll them live you will have to troll VERY SLOW. If you troll them dead you will need to rig them so they DO NOT SPIN. That means rigging with and egg sinker under the head or split weight that is designed for rigging inside the gills of trolled baits. Around here, the standard dead bait is cigar minnows with a duster on the nose. All these rigs are available on the web. With dead bait, a spinning bait just will not work.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cigar on a duster. Damn good bait. 
Fishing season is here. 70.5 degrees water on marine weather app out of orange beach about 10 miles out


----------



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

ezb, how did the white trout/croaker work out? How did you rig them? Thanks


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah I'd like to know too, making them not spin is surely not my specialty. Lol


----------

